#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  SVNIT Surat 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions

## silky.svnit

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's

 I am a Senior at SVNIT Surat, I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for SVNIT  Surat 2012 admission.

Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Established year* : 1961

*Campus in Hectares* : 100 Hectares

*Mode of admission*: AIEEE 

*Ranking* : The College is Ranked amongst top 35 colleges in India

*SVNIT Surat 2011  Cutoff*: All India Rank: 22317 | Home State  Rank: 44950

*SVNIT Fee Structure :*

(i)
Tuition Fee per semester
Rs.6,000/-

(ii)
OtherFees per annum (inclusive of Examination, Library & Other  fees)
Rs.3,000/-



*Non-Recurring Dues* (at the time of entry into the  Institute)

(i)
AdmissionFee (one time)
Rs.1,000/-

(ii)
AlumniFee (one time)
Rs.1,000/-

(iii)
InstituteDevelopment Contribution (IDC)
(one  time-to be credited to Institute's Corpus/ Endowment Fund Account)
Rs.8,000/-

(iv)
SecurityDeposite (Refundable)(one time)
Rs.5,000/




*SVNIT  Surat Placements 2012  Statistics:*

*Highest Indian Salary (Rs.)* : 9.87 lakh Per Annum*Lowest Indian Salary (Rs.)* :  1.80 Iakh per Annum*Company offering highest Salary*: NTPC Limited, New Delhi.*Company Offering Lowest Salary* : TORRENT Power Ltd,  SUGEN Surat(Gujarat)*Number of boys in the class* : 375*Number of Girls in the Class* : 63*Number of students participating in placements* : 438*Number of Students Placed*  : 350
*Campus Facilities*: SVNIT is situated on Athwa-Dumas Road, Surat. The campus is opposite to the Ichchhanath Temple, piplod. The campus is spread over 250 hectares of lush green forest, which is midway between the Surat Domestic Airport and Surat Railway station, and is well connected by city buses and local trains. The campus is around 10 km from the Surat Railway station.

*Central library*: The Central Library, SVNIT Surat is one amongst major technological libraries in the area of science, engineering and technology. The Library was established in 1968. It has completed nearly 35 years and has built a large collection of books, journals and non-book materials. It also has a rich collection of resources in electronic media available locally on the Institute Intranet and accessible on the Web. It caters to the needs of large groups of users including more than 2000 students, 200 faculty, 150 research scholars and equally large number of supporting staff. It has computerized all its house-keeping activities using a global software that is being maintained and updated regularly. It also facilitates industries, individual consultants and corporates to access online database and journals. It uses state-of-the-art technology in its functioning and services. Not only having a very good reference section, Library has been subscribed to access INDEST by MHRD.

*Hostel*: SVNIT has eleven hostels with nine for boys and two dedicated to girls named after personalities of India. Each hostel is administrated by the Chief Hostel Warden. Each hostel elects representatives from the hostel residents for areas like Entertainment, Computer Facility, Network, Environment, and Cultural. Two mega hostels for boys and one mega hostel for girls with large number of facilities have been constructed.


*Address*: 

*S. V. NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY* Ichchhanath, SURAT - 395 007 Gujarat.

* Now  its time for your queries*





  Similar Threads: NIT Calicut 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions IIIT Gwalior 2012 admissions | cutoff, ranking, placements, branches Discussions VNIT Nagpur  2012 admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, fee, branches -Discussions NIT Raipur 2012 admissions Cutoff, Ranking, placements, fee, branches -  Discussions NIT  Patna 2012 admissions Cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions

----------


## AKKI PATEL

I am appearing in aieee 2012 could you please tell me what state rank(Gujarat) is needed to get SVNIT Mechanical At least in fifth round?

----------


## Gaurav Mhatre

I am scoring 114 in AIEEE 2012 . Do I have chances for getting in SVNIT chemical 
My homestate is Gujarat , General catagory....

----------


## prashansa.nita

> I am scoring 114 in AIEEE 2012 . Do I have chances for getting in SVNIT chemical 
> My homestate is Gujarat , General catagory....


hi,
    because your home state is Gujarat so you can easily get SVNIT in Home state quota......................... :): .................

----------


## silky.svnit

> I am appearing in aieee 2012 could you please tell me what state rank(Gujarat) is needed to get SVNIT Mechanical At least in fifth round?


hi,
    tel me your category???

----------


## AKKI PATEL

I am from genral

----------


## silky.svnit

See it seems very difficult at this point of time my suggestion would be that you start looking for some other college as a backup plan

----------


## 2coolbob

I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Surat??
Thank you.

----------


## silky.svnit

> I am scoring 158 marks in AIEEE-2012. I am from Patna, Bihar and comes under OBC category. Can i get CS\ECE\EEE in NIT,Surat??
> Thank you.


[MENTION=94957]2coolbob[/MENTION] at this score u hardly have a chance of getting into svnit so my suggestion would be that u start looking for a different college

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:45 AM ----------




> I am from genral


[MENTION=89819]AKKI PATEL[/MENTION] u can get SVNIT by the 5 th round at a rank around 9800

----------


## vishan

hi i am from gujarat genral category
i am scoring 204 marks in aieee 2012 what are the chances of my selection in svnit mechenical???????????
and ya which branches are good to study like it or mechenical?????

----------


## osank

> hi i am from gujarat genral category
> i am scoring 204 marks in aieee 2012 what are the chances of my selection in svnit mechenical???????????
> and ya which branches are good to study like it or mechenical?????


you will surely get mechanical at SVNIT.......see it totally depends on individual's interest which branches are good to study and which is not
if you have don't have interest in any particular branch then i should tell you that mechanical is an evergreen branch although the package you will be offered may be less than the packages offered to computer engineers but there is a surity of job in mechanical

but all these branches are equally good
i would say if you want mechanical then go for it

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit surat? mech. or ee . my hs is up.

----------


## osank

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit surat? mech. or ee . my hs is up.


you can only get chemical at svnit

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> you can only get chemical at svnit


by which round?

----------


## osank

> by which round?


YOU will have to wait till the fifth round or even the spot round

----------


## Samarth_patel

I m expecting 116 in AIEEE 2012 do i have a chance to get admission in Electrical in SVNIT by the 3rd round. My homestate is Gujarat n i belong to OBC.

----------


## osank

> I m expecting 116 in AIEEE 2012 do i have a chance to get admission in Electrical in SVNIT by the 3rd round. My homestate is Gujarat n i belong to OBC.


if your AIR will be <55000,then you will get electrical by 3rd round..

----------


## Samarth_patel

What r the chances of getting AIR <55000 if i get 116.

----------


## bhargav22

*I m expecting 95 in AIEEE 2012 do i have a chance to get admission in mechenical in SVNIT . My homestate is Gujarat n i belong to ST.**

*

----------


## bhargav22

*I m expecting 95 in AIEEE 2012 do i have a chance to get admission in mechenical in SVNIT . My homestate is Gujarat n i belong to ST.


Read more: SVNIT Surat 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions - Page 2 | FaaDoOEngineers.com http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...#ixzz1vc2XrSQt*

----------


## macsrockmanish

i got 88.66% in pcm of gujarat board exams. in 2012 and in aieee the marks obtain will be in the range of 65-70.can i get admission in B.sc integrated in svnit.i also got scholarship of 80000 per year for 5 years from indian goverment under INSPIRE scheme(it is only for B.sc or M.sc program).Is it possible to get admission in electrical engi.....................i m from general category.

----------


## silky.svnit

> i got 88.66% in pcm of gujarat board exams. in 2012 and in aieee the marks obtain will be in the range of 65-70.can i get admission in B.sc integrated in svnit.i also got scholarship of 80000 per year for 5 years from indian goverment under INSPIRE scheme(it is only for B.sc or M.sc program).Is it possible to get admission in electrical engi.....................i m from general category.


[MENTION=98150]macsrockmanish[/MENTION] normally the admissions are through AIEEE only, Yours is a special case so i believe you should get in touch with the college authorities.

----------


## bhargav22

I am expecting 95 in AIEEE 2012 do i have a chance to get admission in mechenical in SVNIT . My homestate is Gujarat n i belong to ST.*


Read more: SVNIT Surat 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions - Reply to Topic http://www.faadooengineers.com/newre...#ixzz1w3ZjaNTz*

----------


## anamikachatterjee

i got 143 in aieee 2012 - gujarat state, general category . will i get chemical?? and by which round?? theres online to consider this year

----------


## silky.svnit

> *I m expecting 95 in AIEEE 2012 do i have a chance to get admission in mechenical in SVNIT . My homestate is Gujarat n i belong to ST.*


[MENTION=103265]bhargav22[/MENTION] at this score there is a very rare chance that you can get admission in any NIT

---------- Post added at 12:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




> i got 143 in aieee 2012 - gujarat state, general category . will i get chemical?? and by which round?? theres online to consider this year


[MENTION=106107]anamikachatterjee[/MENTION] at this score there is a very rare chance that you can get Chemical Engineering in the college this year, I would suggest you to look for a backup college .

----------


## anamikachatterjee

but u told sum1 whu got 114 that they will get chem.

----------


## Shubham hans raj

hi i am scoring around 260 in aieee wat r my chances in svnit.

----------


## osank

> hi i am scoring around 260 in aieee wat r my chances in svnit.


You can get any branch of your choice at SVNIT that too in the first round itself :(party):

----------


## Samarth_patel

What r the chances of getting AIR <55000 if i get 116.

----------


## silky.svnit

> What r the chances of getting AIR <55000 if i get 116.


at 116 your rank will be close to 65000 .

for any other rank related queries please refer http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...for-AIEEE-2012

----------


## shah vaibhavi samir

hey i am vaibhavi shah from ahmedabad and accepting 205 marks in aieee. can i get admission in IT in nit surat?

----------


## silky.svnit

> hey i am vaibhavi shah from ahmedabad and accepting 205 marks in aieee. can i get admission in IT in nit surat?


[MENTION=108189]shah vaibhavi samir[/MENTION] this is no IT Branch in SVNIT

----------


## vishan

hi according to changes in ans key i am scoring 190 marks in aieee 2012 so can i still get svnit mechenical????? open cat.
home state gujarat.....(and by which round????)

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------

i am scoring 190 in aieee(hs=guj. open) can i get svnit mechenical???? by which round??????

----------


## shruti.vnit

> hi according to changes in ans key i am scoring 190 marks in aieee 2012 so can i still get svnit mechenical????? open cat.
> home state gujarat.....(and by which round????)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------
> 
> i am scoring 190 in aieee(hs=guj. open) can i get svnit mechenical???? by which round??????


You can get Civil by the 4th round as per last years cutoff

----------


## anujchheda

i am getting 156. i am from gen category gujarat. Will i get in Computer Science?

----------


## mehta_jil

heyy i just gave aieee nd my score is arnd 120 .can i get admision in svnit???  i m from gujarat itself....

---------- Post added at 06:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 AM ----------

yes... you wil definitely get mr cHHeda....

----------


## nitiarora

> i am getting 156. i am from gen category gujarat. Will i get in Computer Science?


@anujcheeda there is a very rare chance of you getting CS as per last years cutoff, anyways lets wait for the actual results to come in

----------


## tayganesh

do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,

 and also suggest me good nits for ece

----------


## roshani_242

i have got 85 marks in aieee 2012.. and 4477 as home state rank..can i get admission in svnit for chemical engg?

----------


## roshani_242

i have got 85 marks in aieee 2012.. and 4477 as home state rank..can i get admission in svnit for chemical engg?
i m from gujarat itself.

----------


## vipulbhai

hey...are you sure...about the state rank for getting into svnit..i.e 44000...?
coz iam getting 39000 AIR  GENERAL
800 STATE RANK ..

DO I HAVE CHANCES TO GET ANY BRANCH IN SVNIT..?

----------


## niyatpatel232

hello,i got 106 marks in aieee...may i get admition in sv nit mechanical......my home state is gujarat..pls reply soon...

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 AM ----------

hello....my friend hase 67 marks in aieee.....may he get admition in svnit in any engneering branch.....he belongs to obc category....home state is gujarat.. 

and also his B.ARCH aieee result is 200 marks.....may he get admition in b.arch?

----------


## anamikachatterjee

i got 825 state rank and i got chemical..any chances ill get in??

----------


## vipul960

hey im from gujarat and i have score 79 nd im in obc category........can i get chance in sv nit surat....in any of round???????????


*B.E./B.Tech*
*B.Arch*

*All India Rank*



*Overall*
166250 
5010 

*Category*
44634 
951 

*State Rank*



*Overall*
5367
130

*Category*
812
12





i have any chance of geting admission in civil engineering???????

----------


## Samarth_patel

Will I  get admission in SVNIT Electrical bye third round i m OBC cat. Home State Gujarat
*B.E./B.Tech*
*B.Arch*

*All India Rank*



*Overall*
71746 
------ 

*Category*
17367 
------ 

*State Rank*



*Overall*
1689
------

*Category*
154
------

----------


## VICKY1812

Hi
My AIEEE 2012 score is 183 marks 
My State rank is 345 in my category and 369 overall
I belong to GENERAL category
My Home State is GUJARAT
and i live in SURAT
CAN i get ADMISSION in SVNIT MECHANICAL / ELECTRICAL / COMPUTER SCIENCE
IF no which branch can i GET
And if Yes in which ROUND???

My AIR is16289 in my category



THANKS IN ADVANCE............

----------


## moinmalek95

Dear siri got 218 marks in aieee 2012, results announcd today, general category, homestate-gujaratair overal- 9232air category-7781state rank overal-184state rank category-178will i get svnit mechanical, and if yes,in which round?plz give me your email-id

----------


## jay.patel

Hi, My son has got 142 marks, general state rank (gujarat) in general ctagory is 912. All india rank catagory is 34859. He is interested in electrical engineering at NIT - Surat. Chance is there or not?  what should be second option for electrical engineering in gujarat, either PDPU or Nirma?

----------


## Patel Shubham

I am scoring 68 in AIEEE 2012. Do I have chances for getting in SVNIT chemical My home state is Surat, OBC catagory.....

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------

I am scoring 68 in AIEEE 2012. Do I have chances for getting in SVNIT chemicalMy home state is Surat, OBC catagory.....

----------


## sandeepkvvnm

HELLO SIR, does electronic engineering   is also taught in electrical engineering in svnit...i mean i want to take eee but svnit offers ece and electrical engineering...or eee and electrical engineering both are same ?

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

air-19676 and 185 marks(hs-up, cat. gen)
am i eligible for svnit or any other nit?

----------


## silky.svnit

> ma'am i get exactly 124 in aieee sc cat maharashtra state
>  my rank is 66114 
> cat 1973
>  state rank 3963
>  st cat 145
>  do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,
> 
>  and also suggest me good nits for ece


[MENTION=111083]tayganesh[/MENTION] you have a very fair.

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




> air-19676 and 185 marks(hs-up, cat. gen)
> am i eligible for svnit or any other nit?


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] you can Mining Engineering by the 3rd or 4th round as per last years cutoff trends.

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 PM ----------




> HELLO SIR, does electronic engineering   is also taught in electrical engineering in svnit...i mean i want to take eee but svnit offers ece and electrical engineering...or eee and electrical engineering both are same ?


[MENTION=40064]sandeepk[/MENTION]wnm In ECE its more about Microprocessor and Programing while EE is purely Electrical Engineering.

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------




> I am scoring 68 in AIEEE 2012. Do I have chances for getting in SVNIT chemical My home state is Surat, OBC catagory.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------
> 
> I am scoring 68 in AIEEE 2012. Do I have chances for getting in SVNIT chemicalMy home state is Surat, OBC catagory.....


@*Patel Shubham* I don't think so.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




> Hi, My son has got 142 marks, general state rank (gujarat) in general ctagory is 912. All india rank catagory is 34859. He is interested in electrical engineering at NIT - Surat. Chance is there or not?  what should be second option for electrical engineering in gujarat, either PDPU or Nirma?


[MENTION=115326]jay.patel[/MENTION] I believe he has a fair chance by the state rank, both PDPU and Nirma are  decent colleges.

----------


## silky.svnit

> Dear siri got 218 marks in aieee 2012, results announcd today, general category, homestate-gujaratair overal- 9232air category-7781state rank overal-184state rank category-178will i get svnit mechanical, and if yes,in which round?plz give me your email-id


 @moinmalek95    I think thatyou can Mechanical by the 4th round as per last years cutoff.

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------




> Hi
> My AIEEE 2012 score is 183 marks 
> My State rank is 345 in my category and 369 overall
> I belong to GENERAL category
> My Home State is GUJARAT
> and i live in SURAT
> CAN i get ADMISSION in SVNIT MECHANICAL / ELECTRICAL / COMPUTER SCIENCE
> IF no which branch can i GET
> And if Yes in which ROUND???
> ...


[MENTION=114697]VICKY1812[/MENTION] I believe that u should try by ur state rank

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




> i have got 85 marks in aieee 2012.. and 4477 as home state rank..can i get admission in svnit for chemical engg?


[MENTION=114464]roshani_242[/MENTION] wat is ur category?

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




> hey...are you sure...about the state rank for getting into svnit..i.e 44000...?
> coz iam getting 39000 AIR  GENERAL
> 800 STATE RANK ..
> 
> DO I HAVE CHANCES TO GET ANY BRANCH IN SVNIT..?


[MENTION=114472]vipulbhai[/MENTION] the state rank cutoff given is of AIR home state ranking based and not other wise

But you have fair chance by your state level counseling.

----------


## vipulbhai

i got 151 in AIEEE 2012..
GUJARAT IS MY HOME STATE
AIR-39000
STATE RANK=800

ANY CHANCES OF GETTING CHEMICAL IN SVNIT...???

THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## silky.svnit

> i got 151 in AIEEE 2012..
> GUJARAT IS MY HOME STATE
> AIR-39000
> STATE RANK=800
> 
> ANY CHANCES OF GETTING CHEMICAL IN SVNIT...???
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE


@*vipulbhai* I believe you should try by ur state rank because ur AIR is a bit higher than the expected cutoff

----------


## RohanSingh

> Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's
> 
>  I am a Senior at SVNIT Surat, I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for SVNIT  Surat 2012 admission.
> 
> Let me start with a brief summary of the college.
> *Ranking* : The College is Ranked amongst top 35 colleges in India
> 
> *SVNIT Surat 2011  Cutoff*: All India Rank: 22317 | Home State  Rank: 44950
> 
> ...


 Guys and Gals let me provide u all with genuine latest info :

SVNIT has been ranked 18 among 25 best engineering colleges of India by IndiaToday which includes all IITs. The placement for 2012 batch has been awesome. Companies like *BPCL, IOCL, EIL, Mecon, Microsoft, Oracle, Vizag, Wapcos, Maruti, Samsung, TATA Motors, Mahindra, Telcon, Reliance, Bombardier Transporation, Konylabs, Siemens, Cairn, ONGC, Redhat, Future First, Powergrid (PGCIL)* etc have visited. More than 80 companies visited and offered 620 offers for 480 students and more than 180 students were offered double jobs and around 30 were offered triple jobs. 

*Highest Package : 16 LPA (MICROSOFT IDC)
Average Package : 4.5 LPA
*
Closing Rank for OPEN : AIR 14538
Closing Rank for OPEN (Home State) : AIR 26962

Closing During Spot Round OPEN (Home State) : AIR 36655 (For only one remaining seat in Chemical)

College life matters the most and so does lodging and boarding facilities. SVNIT has the best infrastructure among all NITs. In all there are 13 hostels in which two are to be demolished. SVNIT has shown great infrastructural development since 3 Mega Hostels have been ready in just three years. With awesome 100 GBPS leased line the students enjoy awesome internet experience with downloading speed of almost 14 MB/s. The institute is doing great in academics as well as extra-curricular activities. There are numerous distinguished achievements to our college. Winning FreeScale Cup, Runner Up in SAE, COE students been accepted in GSoC (Google Summer of Code) with $ 5500 stipend, Applied Physics students going for foreign internships in institute like CERN Geneva with stipend of almost 3.5 lakhs. There is lot more there. Anyways u can d/l latest edition of our annual magazine AS WE ARE from our college website 

https://plus.google.com/116334997556645767985/photos?gl=IN&hl=en-IN


You all can revert to me for any queries. Best Of Luck !!!\

----------


## shivam garasiya

hii,,my name is shivam..i got 62 marks in AIEEE exam..my catagory is ST..i want to get admission in SVNIT..could i get add. in it..i m frm gujarat...my state catagory rank is 146...plz giv me right suggestion

----------


## RohanSingh

shivam garasiya u can only expect chemical in svnit under ST category by last round if your rank is under 148000...

----------


## jay chavda

hi... 
I got 101 marks in AIEEE. can i get addmistion in svnit. 
my  cast is OBC

----------


## RohanSingh

> hi... 
> I got 101 marks in AIEEE. can i get addmistion in svnit. 
> my  cast is OBC


*Request to all, pls. post your AIR rank only. * jay chavda post your AIR rank.

----------


## sandeepkvvnm

hello once again, i heard electrical engineering in svnit and ece both are  almost same....
1.after doing btech in electrical engineering can I do mtech in electronics?
2.do electrical engineering covers 70% of the topic in ece...or in other way is ece more elaborated ?(coz  i saw the curriculum of electrical engineering and ece on svnit website ...ece curriculum seemed to me a subset of electrical engineering.) :D: 
3. if yes can a btech electrical be placed in softwares companies or intel?


thank u 
air 17500 (obc 2100) 
home state andhra pradesh

----------


## ankush0

i have got 16859 rank in aieee 2012

i am an obc candidate from rajasthan.

can i get ece or mech in svnit.

----------


## silky.svnit

> hello once again, i heard electrical engineering in svnit and ece both are  almost same....
> 1.after doing btech in electrical engineering can I do mtech in electronics?
> 2.do electrical engineering covers 70% of the topic in ece...or in other way is ece more elaborated ?(coz  i saw the curriculum of electrical engineering and ece on svnit website ...ece curriculum seemed to me a subset of electrical engineering.)
> 3. if yes can a btech electrical be placed in softwares companies or intel?
> 
> 
> thank u 
> air 17500 (obc 2100) 
> home state andhra pradesh


@*sandeepkvvnm  This is a thread for B Tech Admission Discussion.
*

----------


## silky.svnit

> i have got 16859 rank in aieee 2012
> 
> i am an obc candidate from rajasthan.
> 
> can i get ece or mech in svnit.


[MENTION=117447]ankush0[/MENTION] you can get both mechanical and ece  by the 2nd round as per last years cutoff.

----------


## ankush0

which would be better, ece or mech?

----------


## chirag111222

i got 2 lakh rank in aieeee and my home state is gujarat cn iget in svniit by 4 or 5 th round ?????????????

----------


## osank

> i got 2 lakh rank in aieeee and my home state is gujarat cn iget in svniit by 4 or 5 th round ?????????????


Sorry buddy you have almost no chances even if you belong to any category..........

----------


## ankush0

please reply....what would be better....ece or mech?

----------


## osank

> please reply....what would be better....ece or mech?


See, both are really nice branches and also placement wise both are equal......................In my opinion go through the syllabus of both branches and see which you find more interesting....................

BEST OF LUCK!!!!!!!

----------


## tayganesh

maam which nit is good for ece vnit or svnit pls reply

----------


## silky.svnit

> maam which nit is good for ece vnit or svnit pls reply


[MENTION=111083]tayganesh[/MENTION]  sorry i did not get u this time

----------


## dark.knight

as far as svnit is concerned "NEVER TAKE ECE OR EE" in any case this my piece of advice to everyone, some reasons are:-
1)you will be the one who will work more and get less(specially ee the life is hell for them)
2)Although right now electrical has some placement's in core job's but in very near future and as the digitization of industry is completed they won't require those "ANALOG ENGINEER'S" in the digital world and it's gonna happen soon,in case of ece it's already happening most of them go in "TRUCK'S" like infosys or tcs(software firm's)
3)very arrogant, inexperienced and careless faculty, they are on of the key reason's of the failure of these two department's
4)LAB facilities in both department's are close to zero ,student's gain no practical knowledge in case of both  electrical  and electronic' s department
5)Many brilliant student's have spoiled there life's(specially ANDHRA PRADESH)student's have ruined there life ,try to contact them if you can you will know the truth.
I have to save your career even if it's at cost of my college reputation after 2 year's in these institute i can say easily that if you are interested in  MECH,CIVIL or COMP'S it's for you otherwise otherwise reconsider your option's

NEVER TAKE ECE in SVNIT , i 'm here to guide you they will alway's talk about" YOU SHOULD TAKE THE BRANCH IN WHICH YOU ARE INTRESTED"
reality no one know's untill he is in the field or has done some real work in that branch,
curriculum of EE AND ECE are theoretical and DOES NOT STRESS on THE PRACTiCAL aspect.........
TEACHER's in the department will try to make you DUMB(there success rate is 80%)

----------


## dark.knight

as far as svnit is concerned "NEVER TAKE ECE OR EE" in any case this my piece of advice to everyone, some reasons are:-
1)you will be the one who will work more and get less(specially ee the life is hell for them)
2)Although right now electrical has some placement's in core job's but in very near future and as the digitization of industry is completed they won't require those "ANALOG ENGINEER'S" in the digital world and it's gonna happen soon,in case of ece it's already happening most of them go in "TRUCK'S" like infosys or tcs(software firm's)
3)very arrogant, inexperienced and careless faculty, they are on of the key reason's of the failure of these two department's
4)LAB facilities in both department's are close to zero ,student's gain no practical knowledge in case of both electrical and electronic' s department
5)Many brilliant student's have spoiled there life's(specially ANDHRA PRADESH)student's have ruined there life ,try to contact them if you can you will know the truth.
I have to save your career even if it's at cost of my college reputation after 2 year's in these institute i can say easily that if you are interested in MECH,CIVIL or COMP'S it's for you otherwise otherwise reconsider your option's

NEVER TAKE ECE in SVNIT , i 'm here to guide you they will alway's talk about" YOU SHOULD TAKE THE BRANCH IN WHICH YOU ARE INTRESTED"
reality no one know's untill he is in the field or has done some real work in that branch,
curriculum of EE AND ECE are theoretical and DOES NOT STRESS on THE PRACTiCAL aspect.........
TEACHER's in the department will try to make you DUMB(there success rate is 80%)

----------


## Kolla Raja Sekhar

> you can only get chemical at svnit


now that i guess u wud have got a rank of about 20000... try IIITM Gwalior (though less chances)..

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




> hello once again, i heard electrical engineering in svnit and ece both are  almost same....
> 1.after doing btech in electrical engineering can I do mtech in electronics?
> 2.do electrical engineering covers 70% of the topic in ece...or in other way is ece more elaborated ?(coz  i saw the curriculum of electrical engineering and ece on svnit website ...ece curriculum seemed to me a subset of electrical engineering.)
> 3. if yes can a btech electrical be placed in softwares companies or intel?
> 
> thank u 
> air 17500 (obc 2100) 
> home state andhra pradesh




IIIT Allahabad would be a better option for you buddy.. SVNIT Surat isn't that good college... IIIT Allahabad is an awesome Institute.. go for it..  :): 

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 PM ----------




> i have got 16859 rank in aieee 2012
> 
> i am an obc candidate from rajasthan.
> 
> can i get ece or mech in svnit.



U better choose IIIT Allahabad.... it is far better than SVNIT Surat & VNIT Nagpur... It had awesome placements this year with highest package reaching as high as 40lpa... Go for it... U can easily get into it..  :):

----------


## Kolla Raja Sekhar

> hello once again, i heard electrical engineering in svnit and ece both are  almost same....
> 1.after doing btech in electrical engineering can I do mtech in electronics?
> 2.do electrical engineering covers 70% of the topic in ece...or in other way is ece more elaborated ?(coz  i saw the curriculum of electrical engineering and ece on svnit website ...ece curriculum seemed to me a subset of electrical engineering.)
> 3. if yes can a btech electrical be placed in softwares companies or intel?
> 
> 
> thank u 
> air 17500 (obc 2100) 
> home state andhra pradesh



I heard that ECE/EEE branches in SVNIT Surat is not that good... a friend of mine is studying there.... 

tell me which all branches u r interested in... i'll try to suggest u the best possible options...  :):   :):

----------


## tayganesh

which nit is better vnit nagpur or svnit for ece branch

----------


## osank

> which nit is better vnit nagpur or svnit for ece branch


Buddy, VNIT is better

----------


## amarnath dixit

how is mech branch in svnit please compare with manit bhopal and vnit nagpur.............plz rply soon.........  :(:   :(:   :(:

----------


## tayganesh

thank for reply

----------


## shweta.IITA

> how is mech branch in svnit please compare with manit bhopal and vnit nagpur.............plz rply soon.........


Mechanical [MENTION=34765]MANIT[/MENTION] Bhopal> Mechanical @ vnit nagpur> Mechanical @ manit bhopal

----------


## RohanSingh

> how is mech branch in svnit please compare with manit bhopal and vnit nagpur.............plz rply soon.........


U are comparing the best dept of SVNIT with two other NITs. So according to me SVNIT Mech > MANIT Mech > VNIT Mech
Companies like PGCIL, EIL, Vizag Steel, WAPCOS have visited SVNIT although they didn't visited either MANIT or VNIT.

----------


## Kolla Raja Sekhar

> Mechanical @MANIT  Bhopal> Mechanical @ vnit nagpur> Mechanical @ manit bhopal


MANIT Bhopal > VNIT Nagpur > SVNIT Surat..  :):

----------


## RohanSingh

> MANIT Bhopal > VNIT Nagpur > SVNIT Surat..


If u belong to MP that doesn't means u are bound to take name of yours home state NIT.. SVNIT Mech is anytime better than MANIT, be it in placements, lab facilities or infrastructure wise. Although i am having Civil in SVNIT but Mech rulezz here...

----------


## Kolla Raja Sekhar

> If u belong to MP that doesn't means u are bound to take name of yours home state NIT.. SVNIT Mech is anytime better than MANIT, be it in placements, lab facilities or infrastructure wise. Although i am having Civil in SVNIT but Mech rulezz here...


buddy.. lolzieee... lolzzz.... i dont belong to MP... i am from Andhra Pradesh... studying in IIITM Gwalior... & i have friends studying final year in SVNIT Surat & MANIT Bhopal... and i know about Mech Branches in either institutes... i know about the placements there even... might be Mech Rules SVNIT among the other branches there... but MANIT Bhopal wud always be a better choice over  SVNIT Surat... be in placements, facilities, rankings etc.,  :):   :):

----------


## dark.knight

mech in svnit is great no DOUBT,it's the flagship branch of our institute

----------


## dark.knight

Placement's of svnit is heavily "PSU" dependent ,most of the student's just cram to get a good "CGPA" but  don't have any practical knowledge,
remove these PSU(psu won't recruit from svnit or any nit) very few good company's come here(EXCEPT MECH & COMP SCI)

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 AM ----------

I think you are just misleading everyone ,
it doesn't matter where you are but if you have a good platform and you are hardworking then you can do it from anywhere svnit,manit or,  dfsadf doesn't matter(A GOOD PLATFORM=GOOD FACULTY+INFRA+PRACTICAL KNOWLEDGE).as far as SVNIT is concerned you can take  MECH with your eye's closed.......

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------

we don't have "EEE"  here in SVNIT, anyway's when you are opening it here????

---------- Post added at 11:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------

MECH of svnit is far better than MECH of MANIT(psu dependent)psu are nt coming there fron next year,[MENTION=71176]shweta.IITA[/MENTION] please don't comment on something you don't know .I admit that our college have horrible (EE and ECE dept) but MECH is fine

----------


## RohanSingh

> buddy.. lolzieee... lolzzz.... i dont belong to MP... i am from Andhra Pradesh... studying in IIITM Gwalior... & i have friends studying final year in SVNIT Surat & MANIT Bhopal... and i know about Mech Branches in either institutes... i know about the placements there even... might be Mech Rules SVNIT among the other branches there... but MANIT Bhopal wud always be a better choice over  SVNIT Surat... be in placements, facilities, rankings etc.,


Dude previously i was just stating facts..now i m gonna prove u why SVNIT is better than MANIT..

1. My cousin is a MANIT pass out, electrical branch... he himself suggested me last year to go for svnit rather than manit..he told tht manit has more reputation as mact (maulana azad college of technology) rather than manit ie nit brand itself.. the faculties are corrupt and very rude too..lab facilities are less and infrastructure is age-old... In college gundagardi is always at peak.. most of the time GTs (Group Tadi or Mass Bunk) are there tht means no classes... Under QIP every NIT received fund but MANIT Director was so corrupt tht he never let any infrastructure work to be done..he told me tht his seniors have also seen circulars of new hostels being constructed but never saw them actually..was just on paper. He told tht the major backdraw of MANIT is regionalism...Ragging is so harsh that in previous years there were  2 or 3 cases of suicide in hostel.

2. This was the saying of a MANIT pass out, now u said tht MANIT is better than SVNIT in any field be it placement, facilities or rankings..
Let me first start with ranking, SVNIT is ranked 18 according to India Today and MANIT not ranked even...according to The Week, SVNIT ranked 19 and MANIT ranked 49, according to Dataquest SVNIT ranked 21 and MANIT not ranked..but the real fact no one really damn cares abt ranking, they are all bullshit... Now i will talk abt Placements...u say u know abt placements of both colleges so then u must be knowing wht companies are visiting their campuses.. Companies like EIL, PGCIL, Mecon, OPaL, Cairn Energy, Vizag Steel are visiting svnit but not manit... Mech batch of 2012 had 102 guys placed with almost 20 with double placements. Microsoft recruited 2 from MANIT and 5 frm SVNIT..We have GSoC guys here..(hope u know wht GSoC means..it is Google Summer of Code, a summer program which gives abt 5500 $ stipend to the selected ones and then they work for some of the best open source projects), students are doing their internship from CERN, Geneva and receiving stipend of abt 3.5 lakhs for working only for 52 days.. Now let's talk about facilities..we have the best on campus accomodation..forget MANIT..compare with any NIT..we have the best one..Three Mega Hostels were constructed in just 20 Months..google for images of Bhabha Bhavan, Swami Vivekanad Bhavan and Mother Teressa Bhavan. the super fast internet (giving d/l speeds of abt 14 MB/s by IDM) by LAN as well as WiFi hostels.. or better ask your AP guys..they will tell u better...

Now let me give a piece of advise to the students who are joining any NIT .. Previously NITs used to get PSUs on campus and therefore student needed a  NIT for PSU placement but now we all will have to appear for GATE for any PSU..so now it is better u all look for facilities and surroundings u can get for better knowledge and hence better placement.. Wht i learned after joining SVNIT is tht college won't matter most but it is your knowledge and experience tht is gonna matter most..u may get on campus placement frm any NIT...SVNIT is having beautiful campus full with lot of facilities and almost no ragging... situated in the posh area of Surat surrounded by malls nearby.. Surat is a textile and diamond city..u gonna see wht actually development is through it's wide clean roads and tons of flyovers. Gujarat is becoming industry hub and Surat is already having many big names nearby such as Reliance, L&T, ONGC, NTPC, Essar and many. So take your decision wisely and best of luck.

----------


## silky.svnit

Sorry to interupt you guys

but until it is proved by the law please do not make any statements regarding any senior authority of the colleges

Hope u guys would understand

 :):

----------


## Saureen Doshi

can u suggest me some major projects for mechanical engineering?????
& after B.E. can i take addmission in SVNIT????IF yes then HOW?????
PlZ reply immediately SIR.....

----------


## RohanSingh

> can u suggest me some major projects for mechanical engineering?????
> & after B.E. can i take addmission in SVNIT????IF yes then HOW?????
> PlZ reply immediately SIR.....


This thread is specially for B.Tech Admissions and if u want to join SVNIT for M.Tech, clear GATE first and there might me suitable thread for that in the forum. Search for it !

----------


## tayganesh

i get ece in svnit do i confirmed admission or wait for vnit  pls tell me which is better for ece branch

----------


## girimala

i may likely to get admission in SVNIT. i would like to know whether they do have badminton court?

----------


## Samarth_patel

I m getting Civil in SVNIT. How is Civil in SVNIT?

Will I get ECE or EE in SVNIT by third round?

Plzz reply soon.

----------


## nishant8713

hiii
i'm in last year of BE Civil(GTU)....
Can you tell me how can i get admission in ME in svnit Surat...?
I am living in Surat.

----------


## RohanSingh

> i may likely to get admission in SVNIT. i would like to know whether they do have badminton court?


SVNIT has 2 indoor synthetic badminton courts and SVNIT has won inter nit badminton championship as well as many badminton opens too.
For insight view of SVNIT infrastructure visit following link :
https://www.facebook.com/sardesai.sushrut/photos
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...3657910&type=3
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...3657910&type=3

----------


## saurabhxaviers

can u plz tell me if civil of svnit is good in placements

----------


## koolkroocer

> can u plz tell me if civil of svnit is good in placements


Hi [MENTION=134277]saurabhxaviers[/MENTION],
Civil in SVNIT is a good branch as per the placements offered to the students in the past year, below is a detailed summary.


_Year_ _ No. of students placed_
2005-06         :              28
2006-07         :              27
2007-08         :              31
2008-09         :              42
2009-10         :              42
2010-11         :              41

In year 2010-11,  41 out of 55 students were placed and the highest package which was offered to a few students by N.T.P.C. was 9.87 lpa (Lakh per annum)

----------


## aniljanyani

svnit ece or iiit A ece. Which is better?pls help me. i m in big confusion.rply soon.i hav to fill choices today by 5 pm

----------


## aniljanyani

svnit-ece or mech.

----------


## koolkroocer

> svnit-ece or mech.


[MENTION=92751]aniljanyani[/MENTION] ,
Why are you taking any branch just for the profit or loss statement , take the branch of your interest, both the branches are good &completely different from one another and the choice totally depends on your interest.
All the best.

----------


## aniljanyani

dear koolkroocer sir,what u will say after reading the post of  dark.knight sir at pg 5.
i need ans frm rohanSingh sir or  silky.svnit mam.
pls rply soon

----------


## aniljanyani

dear dark.knight sir,i hav read ur post about svnit ece/ee at pg 5. also i had gone through the placements 2011-2012 page in svnit magazine 2012 indicating placements equally good in both ece and mech.
and i hav seen EFY report which i hav attached below.it states svnit 1 of the best ece college
now pls clear my this confusion
sir,i completely respect u,and i know that none other than the students know better there college.
pls rply soon. its my career. pls. i hav 2 fill choices today by 5

----------


## aniljanyani

i m interested in both ece and mech

----------


## dark.knight

indian semi conductor industry is giving jobs to iit and top nit's student's,Our college has the worse ECE and EE departments , mark my word's you will never regret it

----------


## Himanshu.Arora

hey, i just wanted to ask can i get in svnit in spot round??
rank details(home state quota)-
all india rank-40293 category rank-30455(general category)
state rank-850 category state rank-780
marks-150

----------


## archit mojasia

hii...
i m archit...in class 12(pcm) from bhilwara(rajasthan)..
i want to take admission in svnit surat..so can you tell me what are the ways to take admission in this college...??????

----------


## koolkroocer

AIEEE & JEE, its combined now called ISEET , this is the exam you have to clear to get into any NIT

---------- Post added at 09:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 AM ----------




> hii...
> i m archit...in class 12(pcm) from bhilwara(rajasthan)..
> i want to take admission in svnit surat..so can you tell me what are the ways to take admission in this college...??????


AIEEE & JEE, its combined now called ISEET , this is the exam you have to clear to get into any NIT

----------


## archit mojasia

m i nt aplicable to give gujrat p.e.t qa...?/?????n is there any way to get it through p.e.t...

----------


## chetan9924

Hi I am Chetan, my home state is gujarat. and i am in general category. I am going to appear for JEE(formerly known as AIEEE) in 2013... How much marks will i require for getting admission in SVNIT mechanical...????

----------


## darjiyash03

sir , i get 139 in jee main 2013.
can i get addmission in svnit,surat in mechanical engg.?

----------


## samkutty

My daughter got admission in SVNIT surat....can you tell me how is chemical engineering?...How are the placements, the courses, the hostel? Is it advisable for girls to take chemical engineering?....How is the teaching there? We stay in Abu Dhabi. Is it safe for my daughter to travel for Surat to Abu Dhabi....Is there a connection flight from Surat to Abu Dhabi?....How is the food there? ...Is ragging there in the college?.. In case she has projects to be done outside, will the students do it on there own? How is the curriculum for chemical engineering?
Please reply as soon as possible
Samkutty Abraham

----------


## dark.knight

Chemical is the best branch when it comes to placements even in Recession,The curriculum is easy and faculty is not pushy giving enough room to explore possibilities beyond your branch.

----------


## Ghostz

my state rank is 21,000{overall} and 16,000{general category} is there any possibility of getting admission at nit surat in any branch..??

----------

